# pet friendly ice melt



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a residential costumer who requested pet friendly ice melt. I use a mag chloride on other costumers driveways and walks. It does not say anything on the label about pets. Do any of you use pet friendly ice melt? If so what?


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there such a thing? maybe mollases? Is salt unfriendly ? except to concrete


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey got something for you. It's call "Smokin' Hot" Pink Deicer! That's no BS either. It's make in Michigan. Use it by the pallet. Price is pretty good also. Here's the web site: www.HOTPINKDEICER.com. And it's pink


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Magic salt is supposed to be pet friendly.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Rule of thumb...If it'll burn your hands, it'll burn their paws. I'd recommend sand or paw boots...


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

PSDnate;1446442 said:


> I have a residential costumer who requested pet friendly ice melt. I use a mag chloride on other costumers driveways and walks. It does not say anything on the label about pets. Do any of you use pet friendly ice melt? If so what?


Magnesium Chloride is what you want.


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. I've seen ice melt at pet stores before that are suppose to be pet friendly but it's pretty expensive. Has anyone tried any of that? I might have to check with my supplier tomorrow and see if they have anything.


----------



## rrplowing (Jan 16, 2011)

*Pet friendly de-icer*

yes, I use MagicSalt. Its safe for pets, works fast, last long, and has a risidual effect.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

"Road Runner" from Scotwood Industries, Inc. is magnesium chloride, with some of the other chlorides mixed in. I bought the 12 lb. jug a year or two ago; didn't know until I looked at their Web site that they have it in larger sizes. (Bags, boxes and pails.) I think I found it at a local hardware store that also has a pet center.
The label says to wear gloves when handling it, and like most chemical melters, it's not good for precast concrete. I think it's supposed to work down to -15° F.

Seems to do a good job on ice, and I haven't had any complaints from our two Labs.


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

Mainetrain thats the stuff I use. There eco friendly mag pellets. Thanks for the link.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

rrplowing;1447173 said:


> yes, I use MagicSalt. Its safe for pets, works fast, last long, and has a risidual effect.


Magic Salt and their claims are a bunch of BS as far as I'm concerned. Their mix still contains salt and I do believe Ca.

It the distillers bi-product they add that neutralizes some of the affects of salt and calcium, but again you sill have salt and Ca in the mix.

...


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I talked to the guy today again and the mag chloride isn't safe enough for him. He said he'll just use kitty litter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The best thing to do is look at the MSDS to give you an idea of what your throwing down is/does. I give one to every customer that gets a deicer treatment, it's a way to protect yourself and educate the customer. 
I use Morgro Sno-Plow http://www.morgro.com/content/?page=sno plow logo , they say it's non toxic and the MSDS back it's up.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

White Gardens;1447750 said:


> Magic Salt and their claims are a bunch of BS as far as I'm concerned. Their mix still contains salt and I do believe Ca.
> 
> It the distillers bi-product they add that neutralizes some of the affects of salt and calcium, but again you sill have salt and Ca in the mix.
> 
> ...


I don't think its Ca I think it is mag but I could be wrong.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

chevyman51;1448067 said:


> I don't think its Ca I think it is mag but I could be wrong.


Regardless, it's not the most "organic", or "safe" brew that they have concocted.

.....


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used Safe Paw before it works great and the pets didn't complain, but the price gets out of hand pretty quick. Most of the other brands just say when used as directed.


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

PSDnate;1447824 said:


> Well I talked to the guy today again and the mag chloride isn't safe enough for him. He said he'll just use kitty litter.


Would floor dry be less money and as good or better?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Winterized;1451376 said:


> Would floor dry be less money and as good or better?


He sounds like a PITA, the better idea is to drop him.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Isn't PETA?

People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

siteworkplus;1451431 said:


> Isn't PETA?
> 
> People Eating Tasty Animals


Yes it is and I am one of those too. PITA = Pain In The @ss


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I just signed him up for snow removal and for mowing this summer. I'm already not looking forward to this guy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PSDnate;1451468 said:


> Well I just signed him up for snow removal and for mowing this summer. I'm already not looking forward to this guy.


If it's just a small account and it wouldn't kill you to drop him I would dump it. If you gut feel is what you say it is he'll never be happy and bust your stones the whole time.


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not lucky enough yet to be in the position where I can just drop someone. I've only been in business a couple of years. So I just have to deal with it right now. I'm sure everyone here was in my shoes at some point.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

PSDnate;1451494 said:


> I'm not lucky enough yet to be in the position where I can just drop someone. I've only been in business a couple of years. So I just have to deal with it right now. I'm sure everyone here was in my shoes at some point.


Agreed, and there are ways around it. First thing that comes to mind is use a snowblower and the right shovels to clean the surfaces as much as possible. The less left behind is more than likely going to melt off.

Might want to look at liquid applications also. You tend to use less with liquid, can control your applications better, and are generally not going to have as much potential to stick to paws compared to a granular product.

....


----------



## PSDnate (Feb 9, 2012)

I use an atv and he only wants me to come out at 3" or more and no ice melt. He says the sun hits his drive way in the morning and it melts away. Yeah that works if the sun comes out. I have yet to clear his drive. He wanted me to put ice melt down this past weekend when we got a little snow and driveways turned icy. Well guess what happend? The sun didn't come out in the morning. That's what brought this topic up. So I guess he's on his own if it gets icy out. How much can it actually hurt a dog if the dog licks it's paws? I can't see the dog ingesting that much where it would get sick or anything.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

PSDnate;1447824 said:


> Well I talked to the guy today again and the mag chloride isn't safe enough for him. He said he'll just use kitty litter.


That's crazy. You track all that crap in your house and it smudges up the floors. I just use play sand. It's grit, doesn't hurt their feet, and can be vacuumed or swept up

You can even re-use it if you're inventive enough to save it in piles and re-spread it out.It will, however, damage hardwood floors or tiles if stuck in your shoes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PSDnate;1451758 said:


> I use an atv and he only wants me to come out at 3" or more and no ice melt. He says the sun hits his drive way in the morning and it melts away. Yeah that works if the sun comes out. I have yet to clear his drive. He wanted me to put ice melt down this past weekend when we got a little snow and driveways turned icy. Well guess what happend? The sun didn't come out in the morning. That's what brought this topic up. So I guess he's on his own if it gets icy out. How much can it actually hurt a dog if the dog licks it's paws? I can't see the dog ingesting that much where it would get sick or anything.


Oh boy this guy sounds like a real nut job. Just make sure whatever you throw down is non toxic. Given the fact dogs has a taste for manure and eat it I'd have think they'd be ok with a little ice melt


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

It sounds like he is looking for non-chlorides, which are more expensive then what most people use. I would first explain that you can charge him more for his property, but if his town and neighbors use chlorides he will still have to wipe off his dogs paws after the walk, so that might change his mind. Safe Paw should work but is expensive as its a variant of plane de-icer. The cheapest non-chloride deicer would be urea and you prob can find a few bags locally, and if you look at the MSDS of many pet friendly ice melters thats all they are. FAA approved for runways and might make ur summer work easier as its a fertilizer, while still working at temperatures comparable to rock salt. GL!


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

@ BUFF - its not ingesting the material but chlorides burning their paws. Some ice meters give off heat like calcium so that's simple, but all chlorides draw in moisture which could cause burns on the dogs paws... Think of severe chapped lips.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Have to say the explanation from Schoenburg Salt is one of the most useful bit of knowledge i have seen posted on this site, I use ice melt product at my home and worry about it affecting my choclate lab. Thank you.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

There was a company at the SIMA show that sold a product made from basically a mineral supplment for livestock. It was developed by a vet, it was a very interesting story. You'll have to reseach it more I dint have a clue where his card went.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if he is willing to cover the cost suggest using bare ground to him...5gal container is @60 from sears


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Chineau

RLM - Was that Company Safe Paw with the green pellet material? I do not remember another company like that being there. Safe Paw if I remember correctly is propylene glycol, which is a plane deicer.

leolkfrm - Bare Ground is not going to be on the menu for the OP. In this instance he is really looking for a Non-Chloride Deicer, which Bare Ground is not. While safeR then straight chlorides, just as many blends, I do not recommend it for a job like this.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

No it was not it was a mineral feed supplement didn't really melt the ice more of a traction agent, only slightly melted. They were out if Canada if I recall correctly. For all I know it may no longer be manufactured.


----------

